# Dual Thrust Good Bad Ugly ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I Have a chance to get a "Dual Thrust" Prop for my Little 4 Smoke Yamaha ...

Since I have NO Prop ... 

Anybody run one of these ?

dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Specially designed for sailboats and other displacement craft, Yamaha's patented Dual Thrust propellers are built to handle the job of pushing heavy loads through water. The hub is carefully designed to redirect exhaust flow away from blades, so Dual Thrust models cut through "clean water" for higher efficiency and better acceleration. Thrust is improved up to 70% in reverse and 10% in forward.


http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/accessories/acscitemdetail/5/250/1113/8468/all/1/4047/0/detail.aspx


For pushing a heavy load slowly, go ahead and get one if that's what you want to do.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Since I have no prop on the motor and the guy will let it go for cheap ... It will make a good Spare when I DO get the one I really want ...

Dave


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I think the gearing is different in a hight thrust motor. It might not be good for the motor.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You are probibly not going to beleive this but ...

I have cut Down aircraft Props Sooo If it is too Big I will cut it Down a bit ...If it works I will get it balanced ... 

But I think it is The Dual Thrust Prop that Fits the motor ...


----------

